

WebRTC and HD support coming to Hangouts - cramforce
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/28/hangouts-hd-vp8-webrtc/

======
jonbaer
How would this theoretically work w/ Chromecast? Camera from existing port,
new Chromecast model, or just use your laptop cam?

------
cpncrunch
Who cares about the silly faces...

------
devx
They're months away from finalizing the VP9 streaming protocol. Please don't
tell me we'll have to wait 2+ years before they implement VP9. I would think
they'd benefit greatly from cutting the bandwidth in half, especially for a
heavy multi-user video-chat service like Hangouts.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They mention Q4 this year for VP9 in WebRTC, though that will probably be
limited to Chrome to Chrome connections till uptake increases. What makes you
think it would take 2+ years?

